# Bench Chain Grinder



## Walnut33 (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm looking for a good bench grinding unit to get all my chains back in sync. Leaning towards the Oregon 510A for $259. Any thoughts? Seems like I find mixed reviews on all of these units now a days. What do you guys own and how do you like it? Thanks.


----------



## devonhubb (Aug 23, 2011)

I would try to find a used swing arm grinder. They are quite plentiful in the Pacific Northwest region. A craigslist search usually turns up several. New swing arm grinders sell for $700 plus, but used ones often go for less than half of new price. I'm sure that other opinions will surface, but that is my $.02.


----------



## burningwood (Aug 23, 2011)

Walnut33 said:


> I'm looking for a good bench grinding unit to get all my chains back in sync. Leaning towards the Oregon 510A for $259. Any thoughts? Seems like I find mixed reviews on all of these units now a days. What do you guys own and how do you like it? Thanks.



I went with the Oregon with the hydraulic assist, I've only had it for a little over a month or so. Being a novice at sharpening all I can say is I like it alot.

It's nice that you have control over how you sharpen your chains and how much you take off. I don't think you can go wrong with Oregon and they also have good customer support (don't spend much time on the phone) if you have questions.

bw


----------



## mtngun (Aug 23, 2011)

Walnut33 said:


> What do you guys own and how do you like it? Thanks.


I'm using a Tecomec Super Jolly (same as Speed Sharp and nearly the same as 511AX). It does a good job, but does have some quirks and weaknesses that you have to learn to work around. I'd probably buy another one.


----------



## gemniii (Aug 23, 2011)

Walnut33 said:


> I'm looking for a good bench grinding unit to get all my chains back in sync. Leaning towards the Oregon 510A for $259. Any thoughts? Seems like I find mixed reviews on all of these units now a days. What do you guys own and how do you like it? Thanks.


How important is the dollar to you? Can you do work-arounds? Is there a Northern tools near you? How many chains do you have to bench grind a (insert time period)? Do you have a variety of chains or only one size 0.375?? Have you visited http://www.arboristsite.com/chain-sharpening/ ?


Many of us "touch up" the chain several times at least before grinding, some may only grind when a chain is rocked.

Grinder prices range from about $30 (HF) to several thousand.

For instance assuming the dollar is dear and you don't just want another toy - 
1 chain = $30 (for assumptions say 100 links)
1 grinder @ $260 = 8 BRAND NEW SHARP chains
1 grinder @ $130 (NT) = 1 grinder plus 4 chains 

The Oregon 510A WAS the base model many sub $500 grinders were compared to. However now Oregon replaced it with a 511AX model at a price closer to $400.
Before the 510A was phased out there was a lot of discussion on the sharpening forum about the NT (Northern Tool) Grinder.

I'm a moderate grinder user at best and bought the NT for about $90 (on sale) at the store. I had to "deburr" a few castings and add a spacer (some duct tape) so the chain clamp worked well, but I'm pretty sure it does as well as a 510A. And if it had been one of the NT lemons ( there are some if you read elsewhere) I could have returned it EASILY the next time I went by the store.

Now oregon also puts out a bench mount mini grinder for <$200. 

If I was buying mail order now I'd get the mini grinder, but given the fact that I could pick up/drop off the NT grinder on my way I didn't have to pay shipping fees.

I'd have to be doing a LOT of grinding to justify $260, much less $400 for a new AX.


----------



## hamish (Aug 23, 2011)

I see owning a chain grinder as some what two fold er make that three fold. Firstly if you run a shop its not wise investment if done and used properly. We all know for a chain to cut right everything for each tooth has to be almost the same, customers will bring in dead chain where half the tooth will have to be ground off to make it right..two choices either take your time at or grind the hell out of it and damage every cutter etc........to do it right from a business standpoint its not a profit maker.....but for the occasional chain its will pay for itself. As a logging or woodcutting operation......you need to pay somebody to sharpen those chains.........wages vs new chain.......taking into account part of the one fold! Even if you sharpen them yourselves in your operation it costs.

Lastly those of us that luv to cut and tinker (mildly CAD), our idea of a quiet night at home when the kids and wife are away is listing to some Johnny Cash or Metallica in the garage and having a pop while sharpening some chains. Akin to having chrome rims on your truck, does it make the truck work better, and did you need it, nope but you wanted them, kinda the same as a chain grinder.

I am spoiled as I have a shop and a few grinders, but seems i enjoy for my own chains a simple file and some peace and quiet of my own kind.


ps Dan no idea about ripping speeds but finally slapped a Laser .325x058 on a CS2159 non cat and on a 17" spruce 8'6" long through and through took 3min 21 seconds, trimming a 9" + cant into 4 x 4 1/2" (2 cuts) less than 1min 30 sec per cut.....................taking my camera to work tomorrow for a few pics of the set up and the posts.


----------



## mtngun (Aug 23, 2011)

hamish said:


> a Laser .325x058 on a CS2159 non cat and on a 17" spruce 8'6" long through and through took 3min 21 seconds, trimming a 9" + cant into 4 x 4 1/2" (2 cuts) less than 1min 30 sec per cut.....................taking my camera to work tomorrow for a few pics of the set up and the posts.


0.51"/sec on the 17" wide cut

1.13"/sec on the 9" wide cut

Sounds about right. I've never mill spruce, would imagine it would be similar to pine ?

Thanks for the speeds.


----------



## carvinmark (Aug 24, 2011)

I have the Oregon and use it all the time. Works great for me and all my buddys love when I grind thier chains. I have a CSM that requires changing the top angle to 5 degrees and the grinder works like a charm for this as well. 
As far as I'm concerned, a good grinder is a must have.


----------



## Walnut33 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies guys!!! Thinking im gonna need one and im sick of buying files. Sounds like the OREGON ones are pretty durable. Gonna go with that 510A I think.


----------



## hamish (Aug 24, 2011)

Walnut33 said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys!!! Thinking im gonna need one and im sick of buying files. Sounds like the OREGON ones are pretty durable. Gonna go with that 510A I think.


 
Get some dressing stones to go along with your grinder, and ensure you profile and clean the wheel on a regular basis (cleaning before every chain). Dressing stones are cheap for the most part, but buy a good one and the Dremel 415 disappear real fast. IF you have the time cleaning the chains before sharpening helps alot, just be sure to give them a good oil bath afterwards.


----------



## mtngun (Aug 24, 2011)

Walnut33 said:


> Gonna go with that 510A I think.


You might search for the Carlton version of the same Italian grinder, sometimes called the 510B. Earlier this year they were going for about $150, dunno if you can still find them for that price or where.


----------



## Philbert (Aug 24, 2011)

Walnut33 said:


> I'm looking for a good bench grinding unit to get all my chains back in sync. Leaning towards the Oregon 510A for $259. Any thoughts? Seems like I find mixed reviews on all of these units now a days. What do you guys own and how do you like it? Thanks.



I have the 511A, which has now been replaced by the 511AX. 

I believe that the 510A is a very similar grinder as mine, with a new name to distinguish it from the newer one. Just a hunch - can't see inside it. You can call Oregon customer service 1-800-223-5168 and ask them directly (then come back and tell us!).

Philbert


----------



## olyman (Aug 25, 2011)

carvinmark said:


> I have the Oregon and use it all the time. Works great for me and all my buddys love when I grind thier chains. I have a CSM that requires changing the top angle to 5 degrees and the grinder works like a charm for this as well.
> As far as I'm concerned, a good grinder is a must have.


 
yup..hand file a 36 in chain????? N O T!!!! 7 minutes on the grinder!!!!


----------



## rmh3481 (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks like a good used Oregon grinder available in the classified section here; 

http://www.arboristsite.com/classifieds.php?do=viewitem&itemid=989

For some reason if the link wont work, just scroll through the classified section at the top of the forum. The grinder is under 'saws and parts' on page three. 

FWIW, there were some problems with questions to sellers getting lost or mis-directed a couple weeks ago, so best to search out the seller on the open forum and ask questions there through private messages. May be fixed now so just a heads up.


----------

